# New Home Theater in the works !



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. After much deliberating, I have decided on the following 7.1 setup for my home theater. It's not dedicated, it's actually in the living room. Room is approx 20 feet x 18 feet

1) Onkyo - TX-N1007 7.1 Reciever (Already Delivered)
2) Model SCS-01M Front Three Speaker Set (#SCS-01-3.0-black) (2 SCS-01M Fronts & Center SCS-01)
3) Model PB12-NSD Charcoal Black Subwoofer (#PB12-NSD-black):
4) Options: Free-5m SVS audio interconnect
5) 4 x Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (2 x Rear & 2 x Surround)

I really wanted to go SVS on the Rear & Surrounds, but my wife didn't want boxy speakers hanging off the side & rear walls in the living room. That's why I decided to go with the in ceiling Polks. Compromise right ?? She doesn't mind the idea of the fronts & center mounted on the wall and flanking the TV because that would look a bit more decent. 

My question is since I had budget restrictions and that's why I went with the 4 x polks side/rear, do you think I would have any issues calibrating the sound with the svs front/center & woofer?

I had literally no choice in the rear, all she said that she didn't want to see boxy speakers hanging off the ceilings. Anyhow, do you think this setup would sound good? At least I have the entire front SVS including the wooffers...Right? Attached are pictures of the room.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

cheetat1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. After much deliberating, I have decided on the following 7.1 setup for my home theater. It's not dedicated, it's actually in the living room. Room is approx 20 feet x 18 feet
> 
> ...


I'd suggest you do all vertical speakers in that setup. Put the 3 speakers on line with your sitting height. You'll get better sound this way.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

I have two HT setups in my house. Both of which have Polk rc80i's for surround and surround backs (just like you). Both systems sound great. The Polks are definitely the weakest link in both setups though, but that's only because they are in the company of some pretty high end Def Techs.

When you cut the holes for the Polks, stuff a bunch of insulation up in the ceiling. When I installed mine, I didn't lay the insulation on top of the speakers. I created a "box" using the insulation.

The insulation part really sucks. Wear a shirt that be thrown away afterwards. Wear gloves too.

Depending on mic placement, Audyssey usually suggests a 60, 70, or 80 Hz crossover for my Polks. They can definitely sound good if they are setup properly. In-ceiling speakers should always be a last resort though... obviously. At least our Polks are "decent" in-ceiling speakers.

Good Luck.


----------



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

lsiberian, put the center channel vertical also? Why is that? 

Counsil, I am far from an audiophile, and just want to enjoy movies and the kids playing video games on their wii/ps3. What do you mean the RC80i's are the weakest link in your setup? When youre watching a movie, don't you hear the helicopters / airplanes go overhead? We just want a movie experience. Does the 80i's ever distort at higher volumes? Does it have impact during movies? When watching a movie, we won't be cranking it up too much because the kids 4 & 6 don't like the louder impact crunching sounds loudly. I could hear my wife already saying 'what's wrong with you, turn it down'.... given that, are you satisified with it as your rear/surrounds? Do you think it would suffice for an average listener. I know for sure the SVS fronts/woofer will rock.


----------



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Counsil, also why put the insulation box? I read the in ceiling speakers use the ceiling as the 'cabinet'. I madeabout 7 x 3 inch holes in the ceiling when i was fishing the speaker wire. Wait till she hears that I have to make 4 x 9 inch holes in the ceiling to install the speakers


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

cheetat1 said:


> Counsil, I am far from an audiophile, and just want to enjoy movies and the kids playing video games on their wii/ps3. What do you mean the RC80i's are the weakest link in your setup?


The rc80i's are actually really good speakers for in-ceiling speakers. It's just that in-ceiling speakers radiate sound from above instead of from the side where audio mixers intend the sound from your surround and surround back speakers to be coming from. Also, auto-EQ solutions (ie Audyssey, MCACC, etc) sometimes get a little confused when calibrating in-ceiling speakers because the mics are calibrated for grazing incidence (the sound going horizontal across the mic, not from above/vertical).



> When youre watching a movie, don't you hear the helicopters / airplanes go overhead? We just want a movie experience.


Yes I do, and it sounds great.



> Does the 80i's ever distort at higher volumes?


No, but Audyssey sets an 80Hz (or so) crossover. Therefore, they aren't being pushed too hard down low.



> Does it have impact during movies?


Impact as in bass? No. Impact as in surround? Yes.



> When watching a movie, we won't be cranking it up too much because the kids 4 & 6 don't like the louder impact crunching sounds loudly. I could hear my wife already saying 'what's wrong with you, turn it down'.... given that, are you satisified with it as your rear/surrounds?


Yes, but I really have no choice in either of my rooms. I have very large open areas that serve multiple functions (not just HT). I also have kids. Therefore, I can't have surround speakers in the middle of my rooms surrounding a couch.



> Do you think it would suffice for an average listener. I know for sure the SVS fronts/woofer will rock.


Absolutely. Just don't expect the speakers to provide any bass. You need a sub for that. I recommend SVS. I am a bit biased where they are concerned though. They have treated me right, and they provide a great product at a very reasonable price.

Nevermind... I just read above that you already have an SVS sub. Good man.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

cheetat1 said:


> Counsil, also why put the insulation box? I read the in ceiling speakers use the ceiling as the 'cabinet'.


They do use the ceiling as a box. However, the sound can (and will) radiate from the back. YMMV. If the speaker backs are in your attic, then you are probably fine. If there are rooms above, then I recommend the insulation. Again, YMMV.



> I madeabout 7 x 3 inch holes in the ceiling when i was fishing the speaker wire. Wait till she hears that I have to make 4 x 9 inch holes in the ceiling to install the speakers


Just some friendly advice... Measure twice (or three times), cut once. The circles are easy to cut, but you just need to make sure the speakers will look symmetrical when you are done.


----------



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for the advice? Sorry, but what does YMMV mean? I am just totally excited for both my svs and polks to come.. Unfortunately, the polks are ariving from amazon after xman. And I read that the SVS subwoofer is 125lbs. I have to take it up the stoop (8 stairs) and up to the 2nd floor (13 stairs) by myself. When i get everything, will be making a video to post on youtube with my install and first impression. Thank you so much for your advice. Forgot to ask, does the adjustable tweeters on the 80i's make a difference ? I need to point it to the couch. Does the subwoofer need to be in the room with the TV? I have a room where all my dvd, cablebox, reciever is in. It's right next to the living room area. Can I put the subwoofer in that room, or will it need to be next in the room with the TV. That's my first choice, I will test it out and listen to the sound. if it's good, I will keep it in that room. If not, it will go next to the chaise couch next to the TV and act as a side table..


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

cheetat1 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice? Sorry, but what does YMMV mean?


*Y*our *M*ileage *M*ay *V*ary



> I am just totally excited for both my svs and polks to come.. Unfortunately, the polks are ariving from amazon after xman.


Interesting. I ordered my rc80i's from Amazon as well. At the time I paid < $100 a pair (no tax and free shipping). I think they may have raised their prices since then.



> And I read that the SVS subwoofer is 125lbs. I have to take it up the stoop (8 stairs) and up to the 2nd floor (13 stairs) by myself. When i get everything, will be making a video to post on youtube with my install and first impression. Thank you so much for your advice. Forgot to ask, does the adjustable tweeters on the 80i's make a difference ? I need to point it to the couch.


Adjusting the tweeters does make a difference (however so slight). i pointed all of mine at the main listening position.



> Does the subwoofer need to be in the room with the TV? I have a room where all my dvd, cablebox, reciever is in. It's right next to the living room area. Can I put the subwoofer in that room, or will it need to be next in the room with the TV. That's my first choice, I will test it out and listen to the sound. if it's good, I will keep it in that room. If not, it will go next to the chaise couch next to the TV and act as a side table..


The subwoofer needs to go in the same room as the listener, not with the equipment. I suggest placing it up front next to the your mains as that usually sounds the best in regards to integrating it with your mains.

In all honesty, the subwoofer needs to be placed where it will give you the best FR (frequency response). In order to figure that out, I suggest you visit the REW (Room EQ Wizard) threads here at the Shack.

Some people place their subs in a corner (corner loading it) as to maximize SPL (output). Then they use some form of EQ to smooth out their FR.


----------



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Installed my in ceiling RC80i polks. They look great. Will be installing the SVS fronts & sub today.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Looking good! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Great room & kit btw :T the most important speakers to keep the same are the front 3 as they do most of the work and matching rears are not so important to be of the same make, I have used different variations of rears to my fronts and always had good results.

I would try and put some soft furnishing into the room if possible to absorb some of the higher frequencies, as from experience it certainly helps with the sound.


----------



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

the only soft furnishing in the room is the couch. We don't have any curtains etc. My wife doesn't want that. But today i'm getting an SPL meter from SVS and the AVIA cabib dvd. So I am going to try to calibrate the system. I know nothing about calibration, crossovers etc. So it'll be fun


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice looking room. You are making a great investment in the SPL meter and calibration video. Even though the Auto setup/EQ in your receiver is very good having the tools to calibrate and measure your system is invaluable.


----------



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

My adventures with my subwoofer.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

VERY VERY cool! Enjoy your new toys!


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nick, I too had to install my surrounds in the ceiling and I agree with counsil, an enclosed box for them would be better although I haven't done that project yet. 
Once your system is all set up, you'll want to balance the rears heavier than your system calebrates them since they are projecting more downward than horizontally. It was my last resort and I'll tell ya, it's look down upon in all of the forums I posted help.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

What about pic's of the finished project?


----------



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I will post some pics and vids next week of the finished project. As for performance. On the star wars dvd, there is the 'thx' intro which had sounds with rain, thunder and then a glass shattering. , when the glass shattered, my two little boys was startled and jumped on the couch, and they were so scared..lol I did the onkyo calibration, but I'm not satisified with the center channel sound. This weekend, i'm going to do a avia dvd/spl calibration. The subwoofer rocks with transformers 2. This weekend, i just watched ingenous bastards, it was awesome. I have a pretty big room and the pb12-nsd woofer kicks us in the chest during action scenes. We usually listen between 20db-15db. But the sub gain is half way up and it sounds great. Still got to tweak the center because I honestly can't hear some of the dialogue from the center even when listening at around 17db.


----------

